
What Car? Real Range: which electric car can go farthest in the real world? - clouddrover
https://www.whatcar.com/news/what-car-real-range-which-electric-car-can-go-farthest-in-the-real-world/n18159
======
tomohawk
It's nice to see this comparison, but what do these ranges look like after 5
years of use on those batteries?

The temp was set to 18C (64F). What about -18C (0F)? What about 38C (100F)?
The worse case is far more determinitive and important.

